# Filling trenches in concrete basement floor



## chinaclipper63 (Feb 1, 2018)

My friend just had some plumbing done in her new home. She had some drains for a bath and a sink placed in the floor connecting them into the main drain.

The contractor left wide trenches (1 foot wide) where he dug up the concrete and laid down the drain pipe. He put the pipes in a bed of sand, then put sheets of plastic over the whole thing. Now I have several feet of these trenches. 

How do I fill and repair the trenches? Just mix up some concrete and put 'er down, or what? :huh:


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Option 1, call the contractor back to fill the trenches.
Option 2, you play contractor for the day, and fill the trenches with bag mix concrete (sakrete).
Option 3, the owner plays contractor for the day and fills the trenches with Sakrete.
Option 4, you leave the trenches, they are not likely to get any deeper on their own.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Closing the ditches should have been discussed with the plumber before any work was done. Is there a written estimate? What does it include?

Your friend could close the trenches with concrete mix but that can be a heck of a lot of work if you don't know what you are getting into.


----------



## chinaclipper63 (Feb 1, 2018)

*Wow....*

OK I can do the work. No problem.
Mix and fill, right? Is it that easy?


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

You take the fill and put it back in then fill the trench with about 4’’ of concrete and float it flush that’s about it...


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Not clear on what the plumber left you with. You don't want to surround any piping or fixtures with any concrete. The piping needs to be buried in sand up to its previous level below the existing floor. Then fill the rest with mixed concrete and smooth it off even with the existing surface.


----------



## chinaclipper63 (Feb 1, 2018)

*Thanks everybody!*



Bud Cline said:


> Not clear on what the plumber left you with. You don't want to surround any piping or fixtures with any concrete. The piping needs to be buried in sand up to its previous level below the existing floor. Then fill the rest with mixed concrete and smooth it off even with the existing surface.


Good to know.
I will make sure the pipes are buried in sand, then fill and level the trenches with concrete mix.

Bob's yer uncle!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Foam collars are available to keep the shower and toilet pipes free from the concrete--
A very good idea---

If the floor is to be tiled---do not over fill the trench--you can fill a low spot as you tile--
--but a hump---you don't want that headache.--Mike---


----------

